# Can you Identify this part?



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

This part is from our small engine shop. We have no idea what it is for and what its for. I would appreciate any help!
part number 103213 is all i have
Thank you
Ben

<a href="http://s747.photobucket.com/albums/xx114/BillsPowerCenter/?action=view&amp;current=PICT0298.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i747.photobucket.com/albums/xx114/BillsPowerCenter/PICT0298.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s747.photobucket.com/albums/xx114/BillsPowerCenter/?action=view&amp;current=PICT0297-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i747.photobucket.com/albums/xx114/BillsPowerCenter/PICT0297-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s747.photobucket.com/albums/xx114/BillsPowerCenter/?action=view&amp;current=PICT0296.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i747.photobucket.com/albums/xx114/BillsPowerCenter/PICT0296.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s747.photobucket.com/albums/xx114/BillsPowerCenter/?action=view&amp;current=PICT0294.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i747.photobucket.com/albums/xx114/BillsPowerCenter/PICT0294.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s747.photobucket.com/albums/xx114/BillsPowerCenter/?action=view&amp;current=PICT0295.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i747.photobucket.com/albums/xx114/BillsPowerCenter/PICT0295.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

Looks like a steering knuckle???


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Does the gear spin independent of the cast housing? At first i was going to say some sort of axle hub due to the 3 threaded points on the outer bit of the casing - just a guess ....


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Deframilator?


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

one solid part, the gear is fixed with double roll pins. one inside another.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

what is a deframilator?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

HYDROGUARDIAN16 said:


> what is a deframilator?


 I would like to know that as well, whats a deframilator??


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Is it something to make us ask what a deframilator is?


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

It is a wheel hub. The part number on the tag is wrong. Check out item C on this link: 

http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=simplicity&mn=990234+-+Wonderboy,+400&dn=14722


----------



## folsen (Sep 5, 2007)

Correct, it's a R.H. hub assembly for several early Simplicity Wonder-Boy rear engine riders, the 990086, 990120, 990154, 990165, 990230, and 990234. I suspect that 103213 is probably correct and is the part number of the complete assembly.

Fred


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

HYDROGUARDIAN16 said:


> what is a deframilator?


It's used in conjunction with the gronculator to regulate the framistat.


----------



## Lariat150 (Jan 11, 2010)

If the deframilator, drives the groncullator, which regulates the framistat, then the "dodis" must do nothin' rite!


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

> then the "dodis" must do nothin' rite!


Of course not. That's used to retain the whatzit in the doohickey.
If you didn't have that the jamdamit would never work right.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks Folsen, Your help is greatly appreciated. My boss was suprised to see what it was. This is Ben, Tall guy at the counter @ bill's.


----------

